# M85 dial clutch finger adjustment



## TylerH78 (May 5, 2021)

How do you adjust the fingers on a dual clutch for a M85


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it might help if you were more specific. Just what are you wanting to adjust, and what model/version tractor are you working on?


----------



## TylerH78 (May 5, 2021)

It's Mahindra M85. I need to know what you set the fingers on the clutch at. Or the process to adjust them it's a doul clutch


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I see no listing for M85. There is one for an Mpower 85 and Mpower 85P. Assuming the P version is a cab tractor but now sure on that.

Mahindra parts list for the Mpower 85 shows a dual clutch (probably a Luk or Luk style) with two sets of three levers. One set for the drive clutch and one for the PTO. Does that sound familiar?

As for adjustments of either set of levers, I would think you would at least need to split the tractor before that could accomplished even if you had the tools and specs on hand. So where are you in relation to needing to make this adjustment? In most cases that adjustment never needs to be done unless the unit has been dis assembled, had work done on it, and is being put back in service. I can't help wondering why you feel the need to do this.


----------

